# help needed



## roxy123 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi, i'm currently thinking about moving to cyprus im 22 and a bus driver and wondering how easy it would be to get work over there? 
was also wondering if anyone knows of any bus or coach companies over there i could get in touch with?
And does anyone know wat the pay in cyprus would roughly be for a bus driver?

any help would be great


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

There are a few bus companies be warned they don't pay well. You would need to get a Cyprus driving license, you just hand in your british license.

Nicosia Buses Ltd


----------



## roxy123 (Sep 19, 2009)

thanx for the reply would i be able 2 live on the wages of being a bus driver or would i need to get a second job


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

roxy123 said:


> thanx for the reply would i be able 2 live on the wages of being a bus driver or would i need to get a second job


To be honest I don't think you could live on that wage. Are you coming here alone or with a partner/friend?


----------



## roxy123 (Sep 19, 2009)

im thinking about coming myself if i can find a job etc was hoping wages would be ok


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

roxy123 said:


> im thinking about coming myself if i can find a job etc was hoping wages would be ok


There are only a couple of jobs (literally) advertised on EURES for bus drivers in Cyprus - the pay is 1000 Euros a month for a six day week (full-time), but it is for a holiday company, so presumably these posts were seasonal only.

Cyprus at the moment has a very limited public transport system and very few buses. There is currently a reserach project (LiNK) funded by the European Union to loook into the feasibility of an island wide regular bus service - but there is understandably much resistance from taxi drivers (currently the easiest and most reliable, but expensive way of getting from one town to another if you don't have a car). I've noticed more modern buses in Nicosia and also many trainer buses circulating with trainer drivers (most look to be young women). I suspect pay for standard bus drivers would be less than for the mini-bus jobs advertised.

The salaries for non-skilled and semi-skilled workers ranges from 269Euros a month for a live in maid/cleaner (but with accommodation/food) to 7-800 Euros a month for office staff/receptionists etc. Take a look on EURES to get an idea of pay and conditions. I'd gestimate that the average salary is about 1600 Euros a month (but bus drivers get less than the average). All salaries are much less than one would expect in the UK, and that didn't used to be a problem when the cost of living was much lower, but now that is creeping up, many people are feeling the pinch...


----------



## roxy123 (Sep 19, 2009)

hey thanx for the reply just trying to get as much info as possible so i can seriously look into moving, how much would it roughly cost a month for bills etc to live on?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

roxy123 said:


> hey thanx for the reply just trying to get as much info as possible so i can seriously look into moving, how much would it roughly cost a month for bills etc to live on?


See previous threads and links to websites on prices (CyprusBills.com) for realistic up-to-date prices. We depend on two salaries and wouldn't be able to survive on one. Our weekly shop is in the order of 160 - 200 Euros (family of four - two adults and two infants) - petrol is about 40 Euros a week (I commute from Nicosia to Larnaca) - as you can see there wouldn't be any change from just 1 salary of 1000 euros a month - and that's not factoring in rent/mortgage. 

There are many threads with information on water, gas, electricity and other bills - the gist of which is that whilst many things are much cheaper here, the overall balance when taking into consideration the poor salariesis that it is just as tough for young families here as it is in the UK. Probably toughre when you consider the lack of social welfare here to fall back on.


----------

